# başlanmak



## modus.irrealis

Hi,

I had a question about the passive of _başlamak_ -- does it always need to be put in the passive when used with a passive verb? To make up a sentence, do you have to say _kitap yazılmağa başlandı _or is it possible to just say _kitap yazılmağa başladı_?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Both forms sound fine to my ears, but the former is more common to hear for some reason. I hope someone else will come up and explain the grammatical rule behind this.

Incidentally, the most up-to-date accepted spelling and pronunciation is "yazılma*y*a", not "yazılma*ğ*a".


----------



## ~ceLine~

I'd say _"Kitap yazılmaya başlandı"_. (Passive voice)

It sounds better because "the book has started writting *by someone*"


----------



## Gencebay

''Kitap yazılmaya başlandı'' is the right sentence; the other sentence is wrong. In Turkish. If it were ''Kitap yazmaya başladı'' it would be right


----------



## ~ceLine~

Yes, Gencebay is right.


Kitap yazılmaya başlandı =  "the book has started writting *by someone*"

(O) Kitap yazmaya başladı = "*he/she* has started writting a book"


----------



## modus.irrealis

Thank you. I guess it'll just take me a little time to get used to the double passive.



Chazzwozzer said:


> Incidentally, the most up-to-date accepted spelling and pronunciation is "yazılma*y*a", not "yazılma*ğ*a".


I had honestly just read that too.


----------



## Kili

modus.irrealis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a question about the passive of _başlamak_ -- does it always need to be put in the passive when used with a passive verb? To make up a sentence, do you have to say _kitap yazılmağa başlandı _or is it possible to just say _kitap yazılmağa başladı_?


 
Actually, it's not a correct wording. Best would be "O (onlar) kitap yazmaya başladı." or "Kitabı yazmaya başladı(lar)".  Using passive structure here is an overkill. The real problem lies with the verb "başlamak" as it is not usually used in passive.


----------



## modus.irrealis

Kili said:


> Actually, it's not a correct wording.


Do you mean actually incorrect or just awkward? I wouldn't say "The book began to be written" in English, but I was just interested in knowing how _başlamak_ works with passive verb, and not specifically in that example.


----------



## Tangriberdi

Chazzwozzer said:


> Incidentally, the most up-to-date accepted spelling and pronunciation is "yazılma*y*a", not "yazılma*ğ*a".


Dear chazzwozzer, actually this is not entirely true. If you take the -mak infinitive form , acceptable spelling  turns out to be -mağa
But this form is a little bit archaic. 
Instead the other infinitive form is in use in that case.
-ma, that is why it is not -mağa  but -maya. But all in all if it is written -mağa, it is never wrong or mistaken. Also for that it is rather archaic, it sounds educated to me.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Tangriberdi said:


> Dear chazzwozzer, actually this is not entirely true. If you take the -mak infinitive form , acceptable spelling  turns out to be -mağa



Says who? 

*Türk Dil Kurumu Yeni Yazım Kılavuzu (1977)*
_“-mek’le biten eylemliklerden sonra -i, -ı, -e, -a eklerinden biri gelirse /k/ düşer, bu eklerin -yi, -yı, -ye, -ya biçimleri kullanılır. görmek görme-yi, görme-ye; yazmak yazma-yı, yazma-ya ... gibi” _(24. s.)

*Türk Dil Kurumu Yazım Kılavuzu (2005)*
_“-mak, -mek ile biten mastarlardan sonra -a, -e, -ı, -i eklerinden biri geldiğinde araya y ünsüzü girer: kazanmak-a / kazanma-y-a, aldanmak-ı / aldanma-y-ı, sevmek-e / sevme-y-e, görmek-i / görme-y-i” _(12. s.)


----------



## orhan

1.Eğer ismin hallerine sokulan sözcük bir fiilse: ", -makı, -meki, -maka, -meke..." gibi , o zaman "*k*" harfi yumşar ve "*ğ*" olur.
örnek: anlamağa, sevmeği ...
2.Söz konusu olan fiilden yapılmış bir isimse : çalışma, somurtma, tartışma, sevme... gibi, bu defa ismin hallerine sokulurken araya "*y*" harfi kaynaştırma harfi olarak girer. Örneğin: çalışmayı, çalışmaya, somurtmayı, somurtmaya, tartışmayı, tartışmaya, sevmeye... vb.

Chazzwozzer, bence TDK 'na bunu bildirmek gerekir.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

orhan said:


> 1.Eğer ismin hallerine sokulan sözcük bir fiilse: ", -makı, -meki, -maka, -meke..." gibi , o zaman "*k*" harfi yumşar ve "*ğ*" olur.
> örnek: anlamağa, sevmeği ...
> 2.Söz konusu olan fiilden yapılmış bir isimse : çalışma, somurtma, tartışma, sevme... gibi, bu defa ismin hallerine sokulurken araya "*y*" harfi kaynaştırma harfi olarak girer. Örneğin: çalışmayı, çalışmaya, somurtmayı, somurtmaya, tartışmayı, tartışmaya, sevmeye... vb.
> 
> Chazzwozzer, bence TDK 'na bunu bildirmek gerekir.


Benzer konu TDK'nin dergisinde de geçiyor. TDK'nin 1965 yılında yayınladığı _Yeni İmlâ Kılavuzu_, _"Ünlülerin Mastarlara Etkisi"_ adlı başlık altında konuyu şöyle ele alıyor:

_“Türk Dilinde iki mastar eki (-me, -mek) kimi çekim ekleriyle kullanmada birbirine karışmaktadır. Bu karışma ünlü ile başlayan eklerin mastar eklerine getirilmesinden doğar. Özellikle ince ünlü taşıyan kök ve eklerde kendini gösterir: -mek mastarından yapılan gel-meğ-e, gel-meğ-i şekilleri, -me mastarından yapılan gel-me-y-e, gel-me-y-i şekilleri ile konuşmada karışmaktadır ve imlâda da karışık yazılmaktadır. Halbuki kalın ünlüsü olan kal-mağ-a, kal-mağ-ı şekilleri kal-ma -y-a, kal-ma-y-ı şekilleri ile konuşmada karışmaz. Fakat bugün bu iki mastar şekli görev bakımından birbirinin yerini tuttuğundan, zamanla biri kalacak, öteki unutulacaktır. Şimdiki halde her ikisini de imlâda göstermek gerekmektedir.”

_1977'deki kılavuzlarda _-mak, -mek_ mastarının yerini _-ma, me_ almış. Gerçekten de 2000 yılına gelene kadar biri unutulmaya başlamış, diğeri kalmış. Kılavuzda bu, “yumuşak g yerine y’li yazılışa doğru güçlü bir eğilim vardır.” olarak açıklanıyor.


----------

